# Buy your kid a ruller ?



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

The old saying along the lines that a kid with a ruller can make a fortune in the market kinda makes me wonder.

Just one look @ a semi-log chart of the dow, It really makes me wonder if a kid with a ruller simply draws a line from the intra day high in the year 2000 & simply draws a line accros to & past the intra day high of the year 2007 will make a fortune shorting. Of course the thickness of his pencil can break or make a millionaire


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

my vote is for a dictionary. 
Then people will take opinions more seriously.
:smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

daddybigbucks said:


> my vote is for a dictionary.
> Then people will take opinions more seriously.
> :smilet-digitalpoint


lol


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

I care not of words because even a child can make out my spelling mistakes etc. My primary focus is no of words but of understanding of concepts & thier exact meaning.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

jet powder said:


> I care not of words


 Yeah. We get that.


----------



## jet powder (May 29, 2012)

Steve 

Thanks for understanding


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

jetpowder, can't you see we're busy planning our next trades with the new 'transit of venus' trading system


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb42O85mOFA


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

jet powder said:


> My primary focus is no of words but of *understanding of concepts & thier exact meaning*.


Let me help you....

The concept of astrology is for entertainment purposes only. Astrology is typically sought after by emotionally damaged, insecure and gullible females ranging from the ages 13-17, but may be enjoyed by both males and other individuals within various age groups.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

user newbie (banned) = user moneyisfornothing (banned) = user jet powder (soon to be banned)


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Looking forward to that, honestly.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

jet powder said:


> I care not of words because *even a child can make out my spelling mistakes *etc.


Exactly! A child is expected to make mistakes like this. Are you a child? Should we treat you like one? 

Regarding the OP, no, I don't think a child can make a bunch of money with a "ruller" predicting the future.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

76 *posts* in how many days?

Hire that dude to build a fence!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Has it ever occurred to you that perhaps the OP is an immigrant? 

Has it ever occurred to you that there are many people with spelling/writing learning & other type of disorders/disabilities?

But even if a person is plain silly/stupid or whatever, do you really think your criticism adds any value to the forum? If you don't understand/agree, why waste your time reading & responding?

Interesting how popular the 'astrology' thread turned out to be in just a few days: *1,861 views/58 replies.* 

I'm reminded of the disappointing behaviour of some here when someone created a single thread about the lottery, yet the ones mocking him the most, were in fact, the ones writing the most posts under said thread & that had been more childish & laughable IMO.

Why not simply put members that annoy you on your ignore list rather than ridicule them? Do you know who is providing the farcical comedy?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Is that your final word?

Or would you like the *last* word? :stupid::neglected::hopelessness:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*zylon:* just to clarify, it was a general comment [which I was going to write before you even posted].

And yes, that's my final word here. eaceful:


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Has it ever occurred to you that perhaps the OP is an immigrant?
> 
> Has it ever occurred to you that there are many people with spelling/writing learning & other type of disorders/disabilities?
> 
> But even if a person is plain silly/stupid or whatever, do you really think your criticism adds any value to the forum? If you don't understand/agree, why waste your time reading & responding?


Boohoo! Let me play a sad song on the world's tiniest violin for the poor, poor persecuted immigrant suffering from mental disabilities. /sarcasm

Why do you even go there? Clearly the OP is trolling and it's working.

Have you considered the possibility that *we* are also suffering from disorders/disabilities and *we* might also be immigrants. Maybe *we* don't know any better. Maybe *we* can't stop ourselves. Maybe *we* have OCD and seeing "your" instead of "you're" and "ruller" instead of "ruler" makes us flip out. 

I post serious answers to serious topics. The reverse is also true.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

poor old newbie. I was going to post a suggestion that he ban himself.

that way he wouldn't have to find more IP addies for subsequent iterations. He'd be able to use a current IP address over & over again.

the exercise would mean staying well ahead of the moderators & banning himself instantly, as soon as a cmf forum member would show the least sign of sniffing him out (he'd have to stay far away from avrex.)

newb if you succeed in getting your foot in the door again, how about coming back as a female. Not grace jones, but somebody soft & fluttery like those 2 airheaded princesses beatrix & eugénie. Somebody begging for basic financial advice, like what's a good cashback credit card.

this would give you a new & different voice, which would put people off the track.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not really sure what a cruller has to do with investing... unless you were investing in tims. Truth be told, it isn't the spelling that gets me, it's the crazy.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol that this crazy thread gets to you jackcsa ... not a very informative or productive thread. Sorry that I clicked or read it. I'm putting it on my ignore list now. :tongue-new:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

crazyjackcsa said:


> I'm not really sure what a cruller has to do with investing... unless you were investing in tims. Truth be told, it isn't the spelling that gets me, it's the crazy.


Coming from a guy named crazyjackcsa that says alot! :biggrin:


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

This is the line I was talking about 2.5 years ago. (the upper jaws of death line)

I was Jet powder before I got banned & came back lonewolf

If the market continues follows through to the downside, it will be a perfect example of how people think a person is crazy when put out a good call


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

jet powder said:


> The old saying along the lines that a kid with a ruller can make a fortune in the market kinda makes me wonder.
> 
> Just one look @ a semi-log chart of the dow, It really makes me wonder if a kid with a ruller simply draws a line from the intra day high in the year 2000 & simply draws a line accros to & past the intra day high of the year 2007 will make a fortune shorting. Of course the thickness of his pencil can break or make a millionaire


 keep it simple


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

avrex said:


> user newbie (banned) = user moneyisfornothing (banned) = user jet powder (soon to be banned)


I knew this was newbie


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not usually a spelling freak but it's a bit funny to see the spelling errors in this post.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

On the subject of horoscopes:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Must be a disciple of Laszlo Birinyi and his ruler.
Follow his trade tips here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GX4W5PBESg


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

webber22 said:


> I knew this was newbie


 Webber22 

No I was never Newbie only jet powder, A lot of users thought I was Newbi but I never was Newbi


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it really smart to admit you were already banned at least once? Looks like you're asking to be again...


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Just a Guy

When I rejoined joined again I told the moderators I was Jet Powder. For comfort investing ban those with a different view point, If you want the herd to cheer each other on ban those that do not conform.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

_lonewolf _was never _newbie_. _lonewolf _was _jetpowder_. _newbie _was the one banned 3 times, under various aliases including _moneyisfornothing _and one more I forget


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> _newbie _was the one banned 3 times, under various aliases including _moneyisfornothing _and one more I forget



the 3rd was sylyconvalley, although this one was never banned.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> Is it really smart to admit you were already banned at least once? *Looks like you're asking to be again*...


Do you know why he was even banned in the 1st place? For his spelling, astrology talk, because some quickly assumed he was a previously banned member? And what exactly is he doing now to be asking to be banned again? Did you notice how many people view his posts, even those that call him a troll can't resist reading & posting, so what's the problem?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Do you know why he was even banned in the 1st place? For his spelling, astrology talk, because some quickly assumed he was a previously banned member? And what exactly is he doing now to be asking to be banned again? Did you notice how many people view his posts, even those that call him a troll can't resist reading & posting, *so what's the problem*?


 ... +1 ... he's not offending/attacking/hurting anyone on this forum. He's entitled to his views and opinions and some hidden wisdom.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

+1 to the above. You need to look beyond the obvious spelling errors and grammar.
There are grains of useful information and valuable thoughts hidden in there.
If nothing else, at least there is entertainment.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> +1 to the above. You need to look beyond the obvious spelling errors and grammar.


+1 
People who are offended by spelling errors, grammar and “funny language” should look at their own peers, and even at other CMF posts. CMF is hardly the “Academie Francaise”(which regulates spelling and grammar to the “T”).
If one of you works at an HR department or in an executive position then look at the job applications you are receiving - they are full of writing errors, even from well-educated people who you would expect to know better.
Teachers and parents nowadays do put much less emphasis on correct spelling and grammar, and this is universal in the Western world - it’s not just a Canadian phenomenon. CMF is a financial forum = one deals with figures not with letters/words. People who have an affinity to mathematics/figures often are bad in languages and script.

I always thought that Canada is a wonderful country because Canadians are much more open to foreigners and much more tolerant than other countries - even if someone doesn’t write and talk like a novelist. 

Some readers may not understand Lonewolf’s language or his method of using astronomy _but between the lines there is a lot of wisdom and advice._


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> *he's not offending/attacking/hurting anyone on this forum.* He's entitled to his views and opinions and some hidden wisdom.


Isn't that the truth & exactly my point! I could even say he's one of the most polite members.

He's never posted anything 'obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws', yet was banned and continuously ridiculed for being different from the rest.

PS: Pucki2, the insults have little to do with spelling.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> PS: Pucki2, the insults have little to do with spelling.


I know but it's part of the whole thing of making fun of somebody. The point I wanted to make "people who live in glass houses should not throw rocks". Before one criticizes the other one should look at his/her own shortcomings.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

This member was first harassed/mocked as jet powder and now as lonewolf. At first he was harassed for the immediate conclusions that some had made that, he was a banned member. When it was obvious he was not, the insults nevertheless continued under both usernames for his 'non-conventional' comments.

If his comments were as offensive as that of others, but conventional enough, people would not bother posting under his threads for no other reason than to ridicule him for x,y,z.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know who is who when it comes to all the banned members, but if I recall correctly, Newbie was pretty aggressive. Lonewolf, although quirky, has never been anything less than cordial. And I agree there are tidbits of wisdom hidden in the humor, or whatever it is he posts.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Do you know why he was even banned in the 1st place? For his spelling, astrology talk, because some quickly assumed he was a previously banned member? And what exactly is he doing now to be asking to be banned again?


I think you misread my post. If he was banned as one user, and came back on as another, he probably shouldn't have broadcast that fact as the people who banned him may do it again for whatever reason they used initially.

Personally, I don't see a reason to ban people.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Gotcha now. Yes, I misread you, so my apologies for that.

Must be pure boredom that makes some ridicule the eccentrics.


----------

